
Pricing a breakthrough product - gcheong
http://blog.businessofsoftware.org/2010/08/pricing-a-breakthrough-product.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+BusinessOfSoftware+%28Business+of+Software+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
Ras_
Perceived value: customers are willing to pay a premium for pink color. That
is only skin deep. How much would they pay for truly game-changing features?

The article also talks about anchoring. Radical innovation can be priced quite
freely because the customer does not have obvious price references.

